# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2012



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2012 às 23:53)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Out 2012 às 13:47)

Boa tarde,

Outubro começa com um dia de céu limpo e temperatura amena durante o dia, estando neste momento 25,0ºC no Sitio das Fontes. A mínima da noite foi de *11,8ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2012 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, ao final da tarde apareceu umas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.2ºC
mínima: 14.3ºC
actual: 19.3ºC


----------



## Stormm (1 Out 2012 às 20:55)

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo, vento fraco do quadrante Oeste/Sudoeste e a temperatura a rondar os 25,5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2012 às 22:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,4 ºC (15h19) 
Temperatura mínima = 14,3 ºC (07h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,4 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 14,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2012 às 13:29)

Inversão térmica a estas horas?  20,7ºC com 21,6ºC no IM (serra), à hora da observação deles devia estar ainda menos. Mínima de 13,4ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Stormm (2 Out 2012 às 22:30)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Sigo com 21ºC e vento fraco de OESTE/NOROESTE.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2012 às 23:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,9 ºC (15h50) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,4 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima provisória = 14,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2012 às 07:55)

Bom dia, 11,8ºC e 93% HR por aqui.  Vento nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2012 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.2ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
actual: 20.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2012 às 20:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,1 ºC (15h42) 
Temperatura mínima = 13,4 (08h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017

*Ontem e hoje: nevoeiro matinal*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 26,4 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima provisória = *13,4 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2012 às 22:54)

Mais fresco...15.6ºC


----------



## Stormm (3 Out 2012 às 23:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (4 Out 2012 às 16:03)

Hoje, em Huelva, 32ºC de calor, e ainda sem chuva cai apenas quatro dias atrás.
Outubro começa com calor e sol.

Adeus amigos


----------



## Stormm (4 Out 2012 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo vento fraco e calor! Outono seco e quente...


----------



## trovoadas (4 Out 2012 às 22:11)

Dia bem quente hoje! Ainda deu para "capturar" una belos 30ºc por volta das 3h  da tarde. Os cabelinhos de erva que vêm nascendo nas bermas das estradas estão passando as "passas do Algarve" para sobreviver.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2012 às 23:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,2 ºC (15h54) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *27,2 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima provisória = 13,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2012 às 11:30)

Como era previsto, pelo sul vai entrando ar muito humido vindo de S/SE.
Pela Lagoa sigo com 24.6ºC e 68%hr.

A ver se temos alguma animação daqui a um par de horas....
As hipoteses não são muitas mas....esperança é a ultima a morrer


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2012 às 13:51)

15.3ºC, 96%HR e vento forte a 48km/h ás 13h na estação da Foía


----------



## jmackworks (5 Out 2012 às 16:01)

aqui por Évora , ficou tudo encoberto muito rápidamente de 29 graus desceu para uns 23 , algum vento a acompanhar , mas parece estar a limpar novamente


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2012 às 17:20)

Aqui, céu limpo mas a temperatura deu um tombo dos 27 para os actuais 25,4ºC e a humidade dos 43 para os actuais 57%.
Alguma névoa no ar, parece.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2012 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado particularmente durante a manhã, a tarde foi de algum sol.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC
actual: 20.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2012 às 20:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,8 (12h50)
Temperatura mínima = 17,5 ºC (05h25) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima provisória = 13,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Stormm (5 Out 2012 às 20:57)

Ora boas, por aqui, dia de céu praticamente limpo e com vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Out 2012 às 12:09)

Bom dia,

Segue o tempo seco aparentemente mais fresco hoje do que ontem, isto segundo as previsões.
Hoje de manhã estava muita orvalheira!


----------



## Stormm (6 Out 2012 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e algum calorzito á mistura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2012 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite frescota. 

Máxima: 23.9ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC
actual: 18.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2012 às 23:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,6 (16h51)
Temperatura mínima = 17,1 ºC (07h28) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima provisória = 13,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2012 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e voltou o calor.  Ai que saudades que já tinha dele, ainda bem que faz calor assim posso ir para a praia manter o meu bronzeado. 

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 16.5ºC
actual: 21.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2012 às 21:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,9 ºC (16h25)
Temperatura mínima = 16,1 ºC (03h50) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021

*Este ano Outubro segue relativamente fresco quando comparado com o ano passado (a temperatura média nestes primeiros 7 dias do mês foi inferior 4,3 ºC comparado com os dados do ano passado).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *28,9 ºC* (dia 7); Temp. mínima provisória = 13,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Stormm (8 Out 2012 às 00:48)

Boas, por aqui mais um dia de sol e calor para variar, este inicio de Outono é de facto um inicio de mes para dar e vender!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Out 2012 às 20:16)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia foi de sol e calor, com a máxima a subir aos *31,4ºC* e a mínima a descer aos *12,4ºC*.

Neste momento a noite está agradável, com 23,1ºC neste momento, e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2012 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
actual: 22.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2012 às 23:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,1 ºC (16h25)
Temperatura mínima = 16,1 ºC (07h36) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,1 ºC* (dia 8); Temp. mínima provisória = 13,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2012 às 12:51)

Numa noite em que pensava que a mínima ia ser alta, o vento ficou nulo pela madrugada e tive mínima de 17.9ºC com algum nevoeiro. Agora 24.0ºC e 74% HR, ainda há algum nevoeiro nos níveis mais altos, a dissipar.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2012 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui está uma bela tarde de Verão, com a máxima a já ter chegado aos *32,1ºC*. 

Neste momento estão 30,7ºC com vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2012 às 19:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,9 ºC (15h26)
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (07h31) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima provisória = 13,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2012 às 20:37)

Dia húmido no geral, humidade mínima de 65% e máxima de 99%. Temperatura máxima de 25,9ºC e mínima de 17,9ºC.
Agora céu pouco nublado, 22.7ºC e 80% HR com vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2012 às 22:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por aqui está uma bela tarde de Verão, com a máxima a já ter chegado aos *32,1ºC*.
> 
> Neste momento estão 30,7ºC com vento fraco de WSW.



Andei na rua até à hora de almoço e queimei cara, braços e pernas. Apanhei nevoeiro até às 9 e meia em Aljezur. Assim que levantou...


----------



## Stormm (9 Out 2012 às 23:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e para não variar, calor!
Quem hoje foi á praia deve ter aproveitado um belo dia, quem me dera a mim ter disfrutado do sol na praia do que ter ido trabalhar!


----------



## amando96 (10 Out 2012 às 10:55)

Já vou em 3 noites seguidas com mínimas >20ºC...


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2012 às 15:26)

Mais um dia quente, muito sol aparecendo da parte da tarde algum vento para refrescar um pouco. Um dia de verão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2012 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 27.4ºC
mínima: 18.9ºC
actual: 23.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2012 às 21:02)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,3 ºC (14h20)
Temperatura mínima = 19,0 ºC (06h24) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima provisória = 13,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2012 às 21:30)

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo calor e vento fraco, o inicio do mes de Outubro não passa do mesmo...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2012 às 22:20)

Na serra ainda "choveu" algo hoje de manhã devido ao nevoeiro que condensava nas árvores
Havia zonas onde escorria água de uma faixa da estrada para a outra. Para os eucaliptos, com a sua folhagem densa, foi um belo banquete
A partir do meio da tarde foram visíveis algumas células longínquas , tanto para noroeste, algures para o litoral oeste, como para nordeste no interior de Espanha.  
Esta seca aliada ao incêndio deste Verão está a ser terrível para a serra Algarvia!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2012 às 14:00)

Alguma chuva na alta da cidade mas por aqui 0mm. 20.3ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2012 às 15:08)

Continua o tempo seco mas felizmente mais suportável. Há algum vento a aliviar o calor.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2012 às 16:32)

Estremoz: Tarde com períodos de chuva, por vezes muito fortes


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2012 às 23:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,9 ºC (15h50)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 17,6 ºC (07h18) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017

*Na tarde de hoje ocorreram dois períodos de chuva muito intensa: às 14h30 e depois às 16h30. Acentuada descida de temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima provisória = 13,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2012 às 20:21)

Mais um dia pachorrento de sol, sem o vento de ontem e portanto quente. 

Avistaram-se alguns cumulos durante a tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2012 às 20:24)

A noite vai refrescando rapidamente com 16.0ºC e 57% e vento fraco de NW. Mínima de 13,0ºC e máxima de 21,4ºC.


----------



## Stormm (12 Out 2012 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens apartir da tarde, vento fraco e descida da temperatura.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Out 2012 às 20:48)

Excelente descida de temperatura:

18:22 - 17.6ºC
18:47 - 16.6ºC
19:35 - 15.4ºC
20:09 - 14.5ºC

Agora, 20:48 - 13.8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2012 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens e descida da temperatura.

Máxima: 23.7ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC
actual: 18.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2012 às 22:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,9 ºC (16h09)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 13,7 ºC (07h42) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018

*Depois da chuva de ontem, hoje já chegou o frio. Está uma noite já muito fresca *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima provisória = 13,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2012 às 11:55)

Mínima de 8,1ºC!  Mínima de 7,0 num sensor mais abaixo. Agora 16,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2012 às 19:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, neste momento, o céu encontra-se nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 15.6ºC
actual: 18.9ºC

Faz hoje 23 anos, que Olhão a esta hora andava a boiar, com o dia mais chuvoso de sempre em Olhão, Faro e Tavira.  Isso é que era chuvadas boas.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2012 às 21:59)

Alandroal: tempo outonal, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 11,5 ºC e os 23,5 ºC; agora 16,5 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2012 às 22:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Faz hoje 23 anos, que Olhão a esta hora andava a boiar, com o dia mais chuvoso de sempre em Olhão, Faro e Tavira.  Isso é que era chuvadas boas.



Vindos de um ano em que não choveu nada. 

A ver se amanhã pinga.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2012 às 12:12)

Por aqui mínima de 13,0ºC, terá estagnado devido às nuvens. Agora 17.3ºC com 88% de humidade, céu nublado.


----------



## pax_julia (14 Out 2012 às 16:11)

Aguaceiro breve e curto com intensidade moderada. Deu pra molhar o chão. 22ºC e HR: 65%


----------



## Stormm (14 Out 2012 às 18:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e temperatura a rondar os 21ºC neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2012 às 20:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade para o final do dia.

Máxima: 22.5ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC
actual: 19.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2012 às 21:47)

Estremoz:

DADOS DE ONTEM (Sábado)

Temperatura máxima = 22,3 ºC (15h43)
Temperatura mínima = 11,6 ºC (03h58) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012

*O início da tarde teve aguaceiros *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 11,6 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2012 às 21:49)

Confirmo 2 coisas... Choveu em Aljezur por uns 5 minutos... mal deu para molhar o chão... e aqui em Faro passaram umas nuvens que realmente deixaram cair umas pingas mas a água não chegou cá abaixo.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2012 às 10:51)

Manhã mais fresca e mais agradável sobretudo à sombra. Agora já se nota o calor de novo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2012 às 12:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, com mínima de 12.8ºC e sigo neste momento com 20.7ºC.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2012 às 16:43)

Será descabido pensar em 25mm entre 18 e 21/10? Vamos ver, as previsões são animadoras.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2012 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento de norte.

Máxima: 23.5ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC
actual: 19.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2012 às 23:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,2 ºC (16h27)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (07h12) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = *8,8 ºC* (dia 15).


----------



## Stormm (16 Out 2012 às 00:41)

Boas, por aqui dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Out 2012 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui já foi mais fria, com a mínima a descer aos *9,4ºC*  no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de E e 13,3ºC.


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2012 às 17:27)

Dia tranquilo, menos frio do que ontem. 21,7ºC de máxima no Turismo do Algarve.


----------



## Stormm (16 Out 2012 às 19:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, ventro fraco e algum fresquinho!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2012 às 23:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,8 ºC (16h19)
Temperatura mínima = 10,3 ºC (07h21) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (17 Out 2012 às 09:13)

Olá amigos

Minimas:

Huelva: 9,7ºc
Badajoz: 7,7ºc

*Hoje tengo informaçao exclusiva do aemet:

"O que são bons preditores meteorologicos ... e como pode
fazer ainda melhor? "


WWW.METEOHUELVA.BLOGSPOT.COM*

Ate logo


----------



## trovoadas (17 Out 2012 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

Manhã com céu limpo e aguarda-se a tão esperada chuva!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Out 2012 às 11:30)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite fria, com a mínima a descer aos *8,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. 

Neste momento sigo com 21,3ºC e vento fraco de SSE, com o céu a ficar mais nublado.

Aguarda-se pela chuva, mas não me parece que seja muito significativa cá para estes lados. O GFS00Z cortou um pouco na precipitação da próxima madrugada, relativamente ao que estava modelado ontem. Não espero muito mais que uns 10mm (que a virem, serão sempre bemvindos, claro!).


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2012 às 13:52)

Deve começar a chover lá para o fim da tarde na Costa Vicentina...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2012 às 13:53)

Bem, por aqui não chove nem sei se choverá  18,5ºC e 71% HR com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2012 às 17:41)

A nebulosidade começa a tomar conta do céu... Cirros e agora estratos...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2012 às 18:28)

7,8mm mas deverá ser mais, chove moderado a forte há algum tempo já. Portalegre (IM) acaba de ter *9mm* na última hora!

14,5ºC e 99%.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Out 2012 às 19:26)

A chuva por aqui é uma miragem!
Deve tar um forno ligado aqui em cima que faz com que nada se forme por aqui ou então uma tina de vidro a cobrir a região.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2012 às 19:29)

12,3mm por aqui e 14,7ºC. 99% HR.


----------



## sielwolf (17 Out 2012 às 19:34)

começa a chover em Portimão


----------



## amando96 (17 Out 2012 às 19:57)

Já pinga muito fraco há coisa de 40 minutos, mais parece um nevoeiro denso do que chuva.


----------



## Stormm (17 Out 2012 às 20:28)

Por aqui já pingou muito fraco, de momento sigo com céu muito nublado e 20ºC.
Vamos esperar o "gross" da situação!


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2012 às 20:32)

Aguaceiro fraco por Faro, 1mm. Céu coberto mas agora não chove.


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2012 às 21:54)

Outro aguaceiro um pouco mais intenso... 2,2mm


----------



## trovoadas (17 Out 2012 às 22:37)

Agreste disse:


> Outro aguaceiro um pouco mais intenso... 2,2mm



Algarvio=contribuinte e trabalhador honesto...a viver das esmolas que recebe e sempre a roubarem-lhe, e...feliz e contente
E o "Vitor Gaspar" a dizer que somos "ricos"...afinal de contas já é muito bom termos "200mm" de média anual e ainda devíamos estar gratos por termos sol para dar e vender

Bom a rua já está molhada e aguarda-se a "pancada" de chuva. Vá é a aviar que amanhã é dia de trabalho ao ar livre


----------



## ecobcg (17 Out 2012 às 22:41)

Por aqui levo uns belos 0,0mm !! 
E a temperatura está nuns agradáveis 19,2ºC, sem vento.

PS: E o site do IM já está congestionado... não consigo aceder ai radar...


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2012 às 23:15)

Calma relativa. O radar e o satélite não mostram nada de relevante. Estamos ainda a algumas horas da passagem do sistema frontal. Está uma noite simpática. 18ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2012 às 23:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia. Já caiu alguma coisita que já fez o pluviómetro trabalhar. 

Máxima: 21.8ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC
actual: 16.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm (até ao momento)

Parece-me que a Estação Faro/Aeroporto continua sem registar precipitação, ainda não arranjaram o pluviómetro.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2012 às 23:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,9 ºC (11h05)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (05h47) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*O dia começou com sol; a tarde trouxe muita chuva  que se prolongou até agora. Acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2012 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 04h, mas de forma fraca. Só agora mais de manhã é que a intensidade aumentou. Neste momento o acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *6,4mm*. Pena aquela mancha de precipitação mais intensa estar a W de Sagres... se estivesse aqui mesmo em cima, era um belo acumulado...


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2012 às 09:49)

Céu coberto mas tudo tranquilo nas últimas horas, alguns aguaceiros fracos e sem grande importância.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2012 às 10:16)

Cerca de 10-20mm por aqui. 11C, com descida abrupta pelas 3h.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2012 às 12:13)

Parece que a frente vai atenuar bastante sobre o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve para depois voltar a ganhar força mais para lá da fronteira. Aliás o sul de Espanha já está levando com muita actividade desde há muitas horas.

A reportar a cerca de 500m de altitude no Caldeirão: a chuva vai caindo de forma fraca e constante por vezes moderada. Destaque para a temperatura que se faz sentir, à pouco estavam 10ºc, que com o vento moderado e com rajadas aumenta o desconforto térmico.
Aqui por estes lados ainda estou à espera de mais qualquer coisa e vamos lá ver se não se transforma tudo em chuva fraca.


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2012 às 12:30)

Por aqui também já tombou... 14ºC e 2,6mm. Vamos ver da parte da tarde se chove alguma coisa porque até agora não deu nada...


----------



## amando96 (18 Out 2012 às 12:42)

Hoje já vou em 5.7mm


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2012 às 14:13)

Continuam os aguaceiros fracos... 2,6mm hoje... a temperatura está a subir.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2012 às 14:22)

Por aqui volta a chover de forma um pouco mais intensa. Levo neste momento *9,0mm* acumulados.

A temperatura está nos 14,3ºC. Dia fresquinho...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2012 às 14:47)

Agreste disse:


> Continuam os aguaceiros fracos... 2,6mm hoje... a temperatura está a subir.



estás em Aljezur ou em Faro?

pergunto para ter ideia da precipitação em Faro, pois a estação do IM no aeroporto de Faro, ficou avariada eternamente.
Aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe, a precipitação acumulada hoje é de 5,5 mm, e ontem foi de 1 mm !

Eu já não mexia mas era na run do ECM de hoje, mas quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia .....


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2012 às 14:50)

Estou do lado de cá... não tem chovido quase nada. Pela hora de almoço esteve quase a descobrir o sol...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2012 às 14:51)

Por aqui tem chovido bem. 10,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2012 às 15:08)

No Sotavento algarvio tem sido uma verdadeira desgraça, aqui levo 3 mm acumulados hoje, em Tavira nem sequer choveu ainda. Em Almancil, a estação leva 11.4 mm mais na parte central do Algarve. De Faro para leste, a precipitação diminui a cada km. Impressionante!!!

De resto, céu nublado, parece que o céu está lavrado, e vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva. Mais uma vez, a Andaluzia leva tudo e o Sotavento algarvio não vê nada.


----------



## rozzo (18 Out 2012 às 15:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Sotavento algarvio tem sido uma verdadeira desgraça, aqui levo 3 mm acumulados hoje, em Tavira nem sequer choveu ainda. Em Almancil, a estação leva 11.4 mm mais na parte central do Algarve. De Faro para leste, a precipitação diminui a cada km. Impressionante!!!



Algarvio, não é propriamente impressionante, é o que se esperava à partida, há vários dias que se fala que estas frentes, embora chegassem ao extremo SE, à partida pouca chuva iriam deixar, que essa seria sempre a zona menos beneficiada do país...

De qualquer forma, segundo os meteogramas, a precipitação mais significativa no Sotavento será de esperar mais para o fim da tarde. A frente tem um deslocamento mesmo muito lento.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2012 às 16:30)

Com a chuvinha, nem reparei num pormenor interessante: a máxima de hoje foi atingida eram ainda 00h53UTC, com 19,6ºC e desde essa hora foi praticamente sempre a descer...


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2012 às 16:35)

Devíamos estar debaixo de chuva... aparte do cinzento metálico. Ontem e hoje, 5,6mm.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2012 às 19:47)

Tive hoje todo o dia numa zona com média de 1000mm no topo do Caldeirão e lá pouco choveu. Teve uma manhã de morrinha sempre a cair e notava-se que tinha caído uma chuvada talvez ao fim da madrugada/inicio da manhã e foi isso que mais contabilizou. No total a bitola anda à volta dos 10mm o que não deixa de ser uma boa rega mas claramente pouco para uma zona que já anda bem abaixo da média à muitos  meses. 
Com tanta volta que esta frente anda a dar já não sei se nos calhará alguma coisa na rifa esta noite/madrugada...enrola e desenrola e vai tudo parar para lá da fronteira.
Já chove mais no deserto do que aqui


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2012 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e alguma chuva fraca.

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC
actual: 13.4ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2012 às 21:05)

rozzo disse:


> Algarvio, não é propriamente impressionante, é o que se esperava à partida, há vários dias que se fala que estas frentes, embora chegassem ao extremo SE, à partida pouca chuva iriam deixar, que essa seria sempre a zona menos beneficiada do país...
> 
> De qualquer forma, segundo os meteogramas, a precipitação mais significativa no Sotavento será de esperar mais para o fim da tarde. A frente tem um deslocamento mesmo muito lento.



Eu vi uma frente a desmoronar-se apenas aqui, no sotavento e interior do Baixo Alentejo numa faixa sudoeste/nordeste com uma grande injecção de sul/sudoeste, por tanto húmida e quente, de Ayamonte para lá ao passo que aqui em cima o ar frio era injectado de Noroeste. Aliás isso é visível nas imagens de radar e foi visível no terreno durante o dia de hoje.
Basicamente a frente foi alimentada bem aqui em cima e nós a ver comboio passar. 
Portanto a culpa não é da frente ser de Noroeste porque do Guadiana para lá houve de certeza muito mais precipitação do que aqui, mas sim de outros factores. Vão ver as imagens de radar do meio dia para a frente e observem o corte que existe na faixa que referi.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2012 às 21:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (02h21)
Temperatura mínima = 10,3 ºC (08h25) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Mais um dia de chuva.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2012 às 21:22)

O que comprova o que disse e para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2012 às 21:50)

Sim, 4,2mm hoje não chegando a 8mm no total. Cheguei a pensar em mais de 20mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2012 às 21:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu vi uma frente a desmoronar-se apenas aqui, no sotavento e interior do Baixo Alentejo numa faixa sudoeste/nordeste com uma grande injecção de sul/sudoeste, por tanto húmida e quente, de Ayamonte para lá ao passo que aqui em cima o ar frio era injectado de Noroeste. Aliás isso é visível nas imagens de radar e foi visível no terreno durante o dia de hoje.
> Basicamente a frente foi alimentada bem aqui em cima e nós a ver comboio passar.
> Portanto a culpa não é da frente ser de Noroeste porque do Guadiana para lá houve de certeza muito mais precipitação do que aqui, mas sim de outros factores. Vão ver as imagens de radar do meio dia para a frente e observem o corte que existe na faixa que referi.



Claramente trovoadas, aliás fui ver a precipitação na província de Huelva, choveu bem mais do que no Sotavento, tirando Ayamonte que teve 4.2 mm, todas as outras estações tiveram mais do dobro que teve o Sotavento algarvio em precipitação Cartaya teve 22.8 mm, Huelva teve 18.8 mm, Moguer El Arenosillo teve 35.5 mm, Villarasa com uma altitude de 145 mts teve 56.4 mm.

Valores muito mais generosos do que os nossos.

Aliás, ontem os modelos colocavam uma abertura na zona central/oriente do Algarve, por isso, não é nada de estranhar. Eu esperava bem mais do que aquilo que tive. Cada vez mais, o Algarve só tem chuva com origem convectiva de resto não é nada de especial, e aí sim podemos ter valores bastantes elevados, porque sem trovoada é raro ultrapassar 10 mm aqui nesta zona.


----------



## amando96 (18 Out 2012 às 21:59)

Tenho 8.2mm acumulados, cai chuva a conta gotas que deve rondar <1mm/hora desde as 17:00


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2012 às 22:02)

A essa quantidade mais valia um dia de nevoeiro... temos de aguardar por domingo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2012 às 22:12)

Agreste disse:


> A essa quantidade mais valia um dia de nevoeiro... temos de aguardar por domingo.



E será que chove domingo? O ECM coloca precipitação, o Hirlam também, mas o GFS a 72 horas não coloca nadinha.


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2012 às 22:19)

Já superamos os 10% de precipitação para este mês... precisávamos de mais 8 ou 10 dias de chuva para chegar lá... Deve ser suficiente para sairmos da seca extrema.

Aljezur








Martinlongo








Foia


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2012 às 22:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> E será que chove domingo? O ECM coloca precipitação, o Hirlam também, mas o GFS a 72 horas não coloca nadinha.



O descritivo já lhe cortou as mangas... Litoral mas litoral oeste... 



> Previsão para domingo, 21 de outubro de 2012
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
> de sul para norte a partir da manhã.
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2012 às 22:40)

Tavira teve 2.64 mm, aqui subiu mais 1 mm para 6 mm no dia de hoje.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2012 às 23:19)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui o total do dia ficou até ao momento em 9,4 mm !


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2012 às 23:39)

Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 48 horas (até às 18h00 de hoje):

*Portalegre (590 m) 55.0 mm *
Évora (246 m) 32.0 mm 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 28.0 mm 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 14.0 mm 
Sagres (26 m) 14.0 mm 
Beja (247 m) 13.0 mm 
Faro (8 m) 2.0 mm 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2012 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Avistam-se boas células a sul/sudoeste, daqui da serra do Caldeirão e algum nevoeiro nas partes mais baixas. 
Está uma manhã interessante e com bastante luminosidade!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2012 às 11:08)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Avistam-se boas células a sul/sudoeste, daqui da serra do Caldeirão e algum nevoeiro nas partes mais baixas.
> Está uma manhã interessante e com bastante luminosidade!



Bom dia.
De facto esses células parecem interessantes, mas infelizmente estão todas no mar e ao aproximarem-se de terra, vão-se dissipando. 

De resto, a mínima da noite foi novamente fria, com *8,2ºC* e neste momento sigo com 15,7ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2012 às 11:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia.
> De facto esses células parecem interessantes, mas infelizmente estão todas no mar e ao aproximarem-se de terra, vão-se dissipando.
> 
> De resto, a mínima da noite foi novamente fria, com *8,2ºC* e neste momento sigo com 15,7ºC e vento fraco de ESE.



Está de acordo com que os modelos previam pelo menos o GFS que dava precipitação a Sul/Sudoeste daqui sem nunca tocar terra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2012 às 11:55)

Boas, por aqui, o céu encontra-se nublado e muito negro a S. Que tristeza, uma célula tão bonita e ela morre a chegar aqui, até aposto que os espanhóis vão reanimar ela. 

Tive uma mínima de 10.3ºC e sigo com 15.2ºC. 

Para mim, existe uma teoria posso dizer o maior disparidade, mas para mim, no Verão ardeu 26 mil hectares do pulmão Algarvio, e isso acarreta consequências para a pluviosidade de todo o Sotavento Algarvio.

Quanto à próxima semana está a esfumar-se tudo, como deve ser. 

*Precipitação ontem na província de Huelva*:

Ayamonte: 6.1 mm
Huelva ronda-este: 19.1 mm
Cartaya: 29 mm
Moguer, El Arenosillo: 37.4 mm
Villarasa: 61 mm


----------



## amando96 (19 Out 2012 às 11:55)

Se chegar a terra será em Espanha como já aconteceu inúmeras vezes...

Mínima de 9.5ºC


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2012 às 12:00)

De ontem só Aljezur registou precipitação relevante...






Para domingo... Litoral oeste apenas...



> Previsão para domingo, 21 de outubro de 2012
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado
> nas regiões do interior até ao início da manhã.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2012 às 12:09)

Agreste disse:


> De ontem só Aljezur registou precipitação relevante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E é se chover pois também existem muitos modelos que indicam uma rotação mais cedo, e então nesse caso nem haveria chuva ....
Aliás nem a 48 horas existem consenso nos modelos !


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2012 às 14:41)

Células agora a rebentar na serra Algarvia e nas serras do litoral Alentejano..

Veremos como evoluem agora...se na sua marcha para norte apanharem ar razoavelmente quente e energético nos niveis baixos é possivel que tenhemos algumas células fortes nas proximas 2-3h..


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2012 às 15:55)

Realmente estão a nascer trovoadas no barlavento... na Carrapateira e na serra de Monchique...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2012 às 17:49)

Por aqui 14,7ºC actuais com vento fraco, e isto, a vaguear no fundo...


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2012 às 18:27)

Fotogenica essa célula


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2012 às 19:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,3 ºC (14h00)
Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (07h27) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa







Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).

*EDIT: Já choveu esta noite aqui por Estremoz.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2012 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado e fresquinho.

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 10.3ºC
actual: 14.4ºC

Hoje, Cádiz levou mais uma rega de 16.1 mm. Aqui, andou as células todas no mar, nem uma que chegou a terra. Sempre tudo ao lado.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2012 às 21:31)

Ao final da tarde ainda passou uma trovoada a sul da praia de Faro. Vi apenas um raio em mais de meia hora enquanto fazia o meu treino. Havia a sul vários congestus e a trovoada em si que era um calvus.

No domingo, se chegar cá alguma coisa interessante vou tentar tirar fotos...


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2012 às 11:23)

Algumas nuvens e manhã agradável...


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2012 às 18:47)

Tarde de primavera, ainda cheguei aos 22ºC mas olhando a norte havia uma extensa faixa de cúmulos. Cai a noite e já vai arrefecendo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2012 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com cúmulos a norte. Hoje, a mínima foi abaixo dos 10ºC.

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC
actual: 15.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2012 às 20:15)

Boa noite,

O dia foi de sol, com a máxima a chegar aos *22,3ºC* mas com uma mínima bem fresca, *6,7ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 15,4ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2012 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,8 ºC (16h09)
Temperatura mínima = 9,5 ºC (07h50) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2012 às 00:08)

Boas, temperatura em descida com 11,3ºC e vento fraco. Máxima de 17,5ºC e mínima de 9,8ºC.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 09:30)

Céu coberto mas sem chuva. Estratos sem grande espessura.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2012 às 09:59)

Bom dia,

A manhã começou com chuvinha fraca, levo *0,4mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.

A mínima foi de *8,6ºC* e neste momento registo 14,4ºC com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Nonnu (21 Out 2012 às 12:05)

Ja veem um pouco tarde, mas aqui fica umas fotos do inicio de tarde em Sines/Porto Covo Na quinta feira


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2012 às 12:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com alguma chuva fraca. Olhando ao radar, parece-me interessante, a ver se não passa tudo a rasar a costa.  O ECM coloca 4 mm entre as 13 e as 19 h para aqui. 

Neste momento, aumenta a intensidade da chuva.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 13:41)

Chuva moderada durante os últimos minutos... ainda assim pouco mais de 2mm hoje...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2012 às 14:18)

Por aqui já levo *4mm* no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Out 2012 às 14:18)

Boas.
Conto já com 3mm, 10.6 total de Outubro.
Temperatura neste momento 17.7º


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2012 às 14:28)

Por aqui, levo 3 mm e vendo o radar promete mais. Com sorte ainda chove mais hoje do que na 5ªfeira passada.


----------



## amando96 (21 Out 2012 às 14:58)

Aqui ainda só com 1.2mm


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Out 2012 às 15:07)

Bela chuvada pelo Algoz...


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 15:33)

5mm hoje, 40% do total desde 5ª feira... mas a chuva é fraca, por vezes lá se torna moderada...


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Out 2012 às 15:51)

Actualização: neste momento estão 18.1º e vou com 7mm.
Vento de SW 8km/h (250º 05kt)


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 15:52)

7,6mm - 50% da precipitação em 4 dias... continua a chover...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 16:14)

Bom dia, 

Devido ao surgimento de células com desenvolvimento não previsto nos modelos junto á costa, criaram-se ao longo da costa duas células.
Como resultado disso, neste momento temos em:
- Faro: 10,6 mm
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 12,7 mm


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 16:29)

11,4mm - 60% da precipitação em 4 dias... continua a chover... 

Estranho que as 2 estações mais no interior não marcam qualquer precipitação...  volta a chover com mais intensidade... o dia mais chuvoso em várias semanas...


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 16:52)

19mm - o dia mais chuvoso desde Março... 16% da precipitação nos 10 meses de 2012. Continua a chover moderadamente...


----------



## amando96 (21 Out 2012 às 16:52)

7.5mm, parece que Faro hoje leva mais que cá em cima.

pelo sat24 parece que há mais desenvolvimento vertical, umas trovoadas caíam bem


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 16:52)

Agreste disse:


> 11,4mm - 60% da precipitação em 4 dias... continua a chover...
> 
> Estranho que as 2 estações mais no interior não marcam qualquer precipitação...  volta a chover com mais intensidade... o dia mais chuvoso em várias semanas...



As células estão percorrendo o litoral algarvio somente, aqui em Santa Bárbara estou com 14,7 mm e Faro está com 17,6 mm !


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Out 2012 às 16:53)

19.2mm com rain rates entre os 33 e os 61mm/H


----------



## vitoreis (21 Out 2012 às 16:56)

Chove com alguma intensidade em Faro à mais de 1/2 hora! E não está com aspecto de abrandar nos próximos minutos.

Finalmente temos um (bom) episódio de chuva


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2012 às 16:57)

Um verdadeiro dilúvio aí pelos Algarves!  Que continue a cair por todo o país.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 17:02)

Neste momento a célula está a passar, esperemos que a outra também venha para aqui, mas parece ser menos intensa e deslocar-se mais para o interior algarvio.

Em todo o litoral oeste a sul de Lisboa crescem claramente topos de nuvens, e por isso dentro de 1 hora deve começar a chover em todo o litoral entre Lisboa e Sagres !


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 17:03)

Está a abrandar por momentos... porque o radar parece mostrar mais...

23mm hoje - 75% da precipitação dos últimos 4 dias - 38% da média mensal - 18% de toda precipitação caída em 2012...

Água barrenta em algumas ruas...


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 17:26)

Contagem final... daqui a mais uma hora talvez haja mais...

24,8mm hoje - 77% da precipitação dos últimos 4 dias - 41% da média mensal - 19% de toda precipitação caída em 2012...

O sistema frontal de 5ª feira aparentemente muito mais prometedor não deu em nada... depois aparecem estes dias que baralham tudo...


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 17:38)

Algarve em alerta amarelo até às 19 horas por chuva/aguaceiros fortes... 

Volta a chover de forma moderada de novo...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 17:46)

Por aqui somente 14,8 mm .... 

Em Faro continua a somar neste momento já com 27 mm !

Isto quer dizer que aqui tem vindo a chover fraco na ultima hora e Faro tem chovido sempre moderado !


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2012 às 18:14)

Julgo que será a última carga de hoje. Chove de forma moderada em 
Silves neste momento. O acumulado está nos *8mm *no Sitio das Fontes.

Aqui em Silves o acumulado está nos *5mm*.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 18:15)

30mm hoje - 80% da precipitação dos últimos 4 dias - 50% da média mensal - 23% de toda precipitação caída em 2012... Continua a chover... 

30mm em 6 horas corresponde ao nível amarelo de aviso por precipitação. Já ultrapassámos esse limite desde o meio dia (12 horas)...

40mm em 6 horas corresponde ao nível laranja...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2012 às 18:23)

Agreste disse:


> 30mm hoje - 80% da precipitação dos últimos 4 dias - 50% da média mensal - 23% de toda precipitação caída em 2012... Continua a chover...



Não está mau! A precipitação manteve-se toda ao longo do litoral, e Faro como está um pouquinho mais para Sul, acabou para apanhar com mais! Venha ela!


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 18:28)

Inesperado, tanto que o IM activou o alarme a meio chover. Daqui e depois desta tarde não há queixas sobre a falta de chuva. Como choveu quase só no litoral não foi muito positivo para desagravar a seca. Temos de aguardar pelo desenvolvimento da próxima semana. Pode acabar por ser um mês normal.

O radar ainda assinala alguns aglomerados interessantes...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2012 às 18:57)

Em andamento entre Évora e Portalegre: Céu com aspecto ameaçador mas não chove. 16°C


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2012 às 18:59)

Eu tenho metade que Faro, 16 mm. Grande banhada, o Algarve deu aos modelos nenhum acertou e o ECM foi aquele que esteve mais perto, já o GFS ontem não dava qualquer precipitação. Aqui, só chove quando os modelos não prevêem nada de especial. 

De referir, que Faro é o local mais seco no Algarve em 2012, só com 79.4 mm, eu tenho 175 mm (sem contar com os dados deste mês) e Faro foi também onde choveu menos no ano hidrológico de 2011/2012 menos 100 mm que eu.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 19:05)

32,6mm hoje - 81% da precipitação dos últimos 4 dias - 54% da média mensal - 24% de toda precipitação caída em 2012... agora apenas a chuviscar... 

Pode ser que prolonguem o alarme até às 20:00 mas em princípio deve ser descontinuado agora...


----------



## Stormm (21 Out 2012 às 19:38)

Continua a chover por aqui, tem sido o dia inteiro assim!
Os lençois de água aqui nas estradas já são de mais, os "belos" esgotos aqui de Olhão já estão a transbordar, como é habitual já 

Sigo com chuva, 19ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 19:48)

Ponto de situação:

- Faro (Estação de Turismo): 32,8 mm
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 21,1 mm


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2012 às 19:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu tenho metade que Faro, 16 mm. Grande banhada, o Algarve deu aos modelos nenhum acertou e o ECM foi aquele que esteve mais perto, já o GFS ontem não dava qualquer precipitação. Aqui, só chove quando os modelos não prevêem nada de especial.
> 
> De referir, que Faro é o local mais seco no Algarve em 2012, só com 79.4 mm, eu tenho 175 mm (sem contar com os dados deste mês) e Faro foi também onde choveu menos no ano hidrológico de 2011/2012 menos 100 mm que eu.



A estação de Turismo de Faro antes de hoje tinha 102,8 mm e se te referes á estação do Aeorporto este teve algumas avarias durante este ano, o que ajuda a explicar a diferença !


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2012 às 20:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,4 ºC (15h23)
Temperatura mínima = 9,7 ºC (04h41) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## amando96 (21 Out 2012 às 21:34)

Volta a chover moderado, vou com 9mm, muitas vezes chove mais aqui do que faro, hoje foi para compensar


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2012 às 21:45)

É um aguaceiro... vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto da noite... da madeira até ao algarve há muita coisa por ali...


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2012 às 08:34)

O dia arranca com nevoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2012 às 09:04)

Chuva fraca, a folhas de papel estão moles, há muita humidade...


----------



## amando96 (22 Out 2012 às 11:32)

Tanto nevoeiro, visibilidade de ~40 metros

Acabei o dia ontem com 13.7mm e hoje tenho 0.2mm.


----------



## vitoreis (22 Out 2012 às 13:01)

> Faro Aviso Amarelo - Precipitação Periodos de chuva forte
> Válido entre 2012-10-21 16:00:00 e 2012-10-21 18:59:59 (hora UTC)


Temos mais a caminho.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2012 às 13:19)

vitoreis disse:


> Temos mais a caminho.



Esse foi o Aviso de ontem...


----------



## vitoreis (22 Out 2012 às 15:02)

ecobcg disse:


> Esse foi o Aviso de ontem...


Opsss... é o que dá acompanhar estas coisas em smartphones!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2012 às 15:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de nevoeiro há anos que não o via.  Sigo com 19.4ºC.

Ontem, pelas 19h45m acabou-se a luz e só voltou esta manhã, por volta das 8h30m, a tv, telefone e net da zon só voltou às 15 horas e foi avaria em grande parte da cidade.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2012 às 15:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de nevoeiro há anos que não o via.  Sigo com 19.4ºC.
> 
> Ontem, pelas 19h45m acabou-se a luz e só voltou esta manhã, por volta das 8h30m, a tv, telefone e net da zon só voltou às 15 horas e foi avaria em grande parte da cidade.



Agradece à EDP Não se pode investir muito na rede porque os lucros tem de ser sempre maiores a cada ano que passa! Redes de média arcaicas dá nisso

Bom ontem foi um dia muito positivo para o litoral, mas mais para o interior a carência de água é enorme. De metade da serra para norte praticamente não choveu...Tenho uma máquina a trabalhar nas costas e é só poeirada que sai da terra que é revirada. Assim por alto, com 10mm de Setembro + mais 10 mm de Quinta passada esta região tem uns 20 mm de acumulado. É claramente das zonas mais secas do país neste momento! Estou a reportar de Catraia(Cachopo) a 500m de altitude.
O nevoeiro só desapareceu à pouco e o sol ainda praticamente não o vi hoje. Permanece o tempo nublado e cinzento, o que face ao que temos tido é bastante positivo!


----------



## boneli (22 Out 2012 às 15:55)

Caros colegas de *Olhão e Faro*. Será que  me podem tirar umas dúvidas.
Qual é a média de precipitação de Outubro e Novembro dessas duas localidades, qual foi precipitação no ano passado e quanto já vai este ano o mês de Outubro?
Não sei se este local é o mais apropriado mas se me derem esses valores agradecia.

Cumprimentos


----------



## N_Fig (22 Out 2012 às 16:01)

boneli disse:


> Caros colegas de *Olhão e Faro*. Será que  me podem tirar umas dúvidas.
> Qual é a média de precipitação de Outubro e Novembro dessas duas localidades, qual foi precipitação no ano passado e quanto já vai este ano o mês de Outubro?
> Não sei se este local é o mais apropriado mas se me derem esses valores agradecia.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Para Faro as médias são de 63,3 e 83,5mm para Outubro e Novembro respetivamente (na normal 1971-00; na normal 1981-10 são de 60,1 e 90,4mm), sendo que o ano passado se registaram 60,2mm em Outubro e 126,1mm em Novembro. Este ano Faro vai (segundo as synops) com 44,2mm. Para Olhão não tenho dados e duvido que os haja oficiais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2012 às 16:16)

boneli disse:


> Caros colegas de *Olhão e Faro*. Será que  me podem tirar umas dúvidas.
> Qual é a média de precipitação de Outubro e Novembro dessas duas localidades, qual foi precipitação no ano passado e quanto já vai este ano o mês de Outubro?
> Não sei se este local é o mais apropriado mas se me derem esses valores agradecia.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Para Olhão, não existe nenhuma estação oficial. Mas, posso dar-te os meus dados do meu pluviometro.

A média que tenho é só de 5 anos e não representa nada, mas sempre pode-se ter uma ideia mais ou menos.

Média (dos últimos 5 anos):

Outubro : 49 mm
Novembro: 58.2 mm

Outubro 2011: 54 mm
Novembro 2011: 138 mm

Este ano, vou com 28 mm de precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2012 às 16:18)

Não é todos os dias que vemos a precipitação acumulada distribuída da seguinte forma:







Abençoados os 41mm de Faro (aeroporto) e os 30,2mm de Sagres.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2012 às 16:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Agradece à EDP Não se pode investir muito na rede porque os lucros tem de ser sempre maiores a cada ano que passa! Redes de média arcaicas dá nisso



Esta zona aqui é uma desgraça, cada vez que chove lá se vai a luz.

Ontem, tive 21 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2012 às 16:41)

AnDré disse:


> Não é todos os dias que vemos a precipitação acumulada distribuída da seguinte forma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



41 mm em Faro ??
Como é que espaçados por prai uns 500 metros ou no máximo 1 km, existe tanta diferença na quantidade de precipitação 
A estação de Turismo de Faro tem 41 mm mas é desde o inicio do mês.
Acho que aquilo que se pode dizer em relação a ontem é abençoados Cabos Santa Maria e São Vicente


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2012 às 17:22)

AnDré disse:


> Abençoados os 41mm de Faro (aeroporto) e os 30,2mm de Sagres.



A ausência da realização de um determinado acontecimento torna-o mais provável de acontecer no futuro. Estávamos longe da média.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2012 às 18:46)

Boas, muita humidade por cá com alguma chuva também. Máxima de 20.0ºC com humidade mínima de 85%. Agora 18,8ºC e 90% HR com vento fraco a moderado.
1,8mm acumulados.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Out 2012 às 22:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,1 ºC (15h19)
Temperatura mínima = 15,3 ºC (02h46) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Tempo muito húmido; a entrada de ar tropical húmido fez disparar a temperatura mínima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2012 às 07:48)

Vento forte por cá com 48,9 km/h. 17,8ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2012 às 09:58)

Manhã soalheira de céu limpo.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2012 às 16:57)

O sol da manhã já desmaiou. Neste momento céu coberto por estratos, estratocumulos.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2012 às 18:33)

Por aqui está um ar de trovoada que até dá altas esperanças  Nuvens altas e médias, 22,2ºC e 67% HR com vento moderado a forte. Tem sido constante durante o dia todo. Rajada máxima de 49 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2012 às 19:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,4 ºC (15h16)
Temperatura mínima = 14,5 ºC (06h37) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Temperatura ascendente, na medida da entrada de ar tropical.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2012 às 20:30)

Pôr do sol com muitos estratos, altocúmulos e vários castellanus...


----------



## Stormm (24 Out 2012 às 00:21)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2012ilo*

Boas, por aqui dia tranquilo com alguma nebulosidade a partir do inicio da tarde.
Vamos aguardar para ver o que a natureza nos reservou para as próximas horas!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2012 às 07:46)

Aquilo dividiu-se em dois... 

17,7ºC e 81% com vento moderado a forte. Rajada max de 47,9 km/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2012 às 08:33)

Bom dia e bons eventos

Beja a destacar-se com 7,4 mm em 1 hora, na mais recente actualização do IM:





Nada mau, resta agora perceber se haverá mais ou não e disperso pelo restante território.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 08:40)

Chuva forte nos últimos instantes.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 08:46)

Chove copiosamente desde há 10-15 minutos com trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 08:50)

Aliviou um pouco, levamos mais de 13mm desde a 6 da manhã. Grande chuvada, 10mm neste quarto de hora...

De há pouco...


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2012 às 09:17)

18mm entre as 08:30 e 9:15, já tenho 19mm hoje, a rua está um rio lamacento da terra do campo de futebol a 300 metros de distância.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2012 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

Começou a chover por aqui desde as 05h00.
O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *8,4mm * neste momento.
Não dei por nenhum sinal de trovoada aqui para estes lados.

Vamos ver o que aquela 2.ª linha de instabilidade vai trazer até aqui...

Para já, tudo muito calmo.

PS: O site Meteofontes está offline neste momento, por falta de electricidade... estamos a tentar resolver a situação rapidamente...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 09:25)

Penso que vamos fechar a manhã com mais de 20mm. Depois deste período vai haver uma pausa de algumas horas...

Grande chuvada na serra...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 09:33)

A Estação do Turismo do Algarve ficará acima da média mensal do mês de outubro apenas com os dias 21 e 24...

20mm em 3:30 horas.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia, 

Manhã de muita chuva por aqui, tendo sido acumulados aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe 12,7 mm e Faro já vai nos 19,7 mm !


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2012 às 09:39)

22.7mm 

Esteve a dar-lhe bem, mas parece que haverá uma pausa por agora.

Temperatura baixou 1ºC desde o início da chuva, 17.2ºC


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2012 às 09:42)

Muita chuva aqui pela serra do Caldeirão!
Desta vez vi chover a sério por aqui!
Agora acalmou mas parece que daqui a umas horas vamos ter mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2012 às 10:25)

Boas, por aqui, choveu copiosamente na hora em que o Agreste reportou, foram 10 minutos que renderam 11 mm. Levo 15 mm acumulados até ao momento e não ouvi nada de trovoada até agora.

As gaivotas hoje invadiram a terra, só bandos de gaivotas aqui por cima.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 10:31)

Mais 30-40 minutos e deve começar a descarregar de novo. Há uma linha sobre o guadiana e outra a entrar pelo lado oeste mas a circulação é SW-NE.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2012 às 10:50)

Grande chuvada!! Foi espectacular!! soube a pouco!!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 11:07)

Se não se dissipar daqui a umas 2/3 horas deverá voltar a chover mas as trovoadas é que não querem nada com esta zona, nem este tipo de nuvens são propicias a trovoada.
A região do litoral norte e centro é que parece que terá mais chuva e trovoada até ao final do dia.

Amanhã é que o cenário poderá vir a ser diferente !


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2012 às 11:45)

Por aqui continua tudo muito fraco... esta segunda linha de instabilidade vem com muita nuvem, mas com pouca chuva...!


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 12:27)

Nova descarga, chove moderadamente...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2012 às 12:36)

Por aqui o céu já começa a limpar... esta 2.ª linha de instabilidade deixou apenas 0,8mm no Sitio das Fontes... totalizando neste momento *9,2mm *acumulados. A chuva agora dirige-se para o Sotavento.

Soube a pouco por cá!


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2012 às 12:48)

Já largou mais um bocado por cá, sobe para 26mm


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 13:13)

Por aqui em Santa Bárbara 14,7 mm, enquanto que em Faro vai nos 23 mm !

Chove de forma moderada !


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2012 às 13:48)

Chuva muito forte pelas 11h!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 13:51)

E de repente céu limpo !!


----------



## jmackworks (24 Out 2012 às 14:05)

a montanha pariu um rato ... ?


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 14:13)

jmackworks disse:


> a montanha pariu um rato ... ?



Então não choveu por aí ?


----------



## Manuel Brito (24 Out 2012 às 14:14)

24.6 belos mm alguns deles de chuva forte.
E de repente começou o sol a espreitar.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2012 às 14:16)

Por acaso esperava mais deste evento. Veio uma célula com algum vento e chuva forte, mas nada de mais. Venha o Take 2 que desta vez é o litoral com sorte.
16,5ºC com máxima de 21,1ºC de noite e mínima de 14,4ºC durante o aguaceiro. 8,1mm.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2012 às 14:27)

Incrível é a região de Faro já ter ultrapassado a média para este mês! Neste 2 episódios saiu claramente beneficiada. 
O mesmo não se passa com muitas outras regiões. No geral e a nível do Algarve penso que se anda a metade da média neste momento, mas parece que ainda haverá mais...
Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e avistam-se células a Norte/Noroeste, algures pelo Alentejo.
Agora parece um dia de Primavera, bastante sol e vento praticamente nulo. Está a puxar de sudoeste agora. 
O radar dopller do Cavalos está mesmo aqui ao lado e vou agora consultar o que nos espera para as próximas horas


----------



## jmackworks (24 Out 2012 às 14:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Então não choveu por aí ?



chover ? choveu sim , mas nada de especial ... como fotografo prefiro o lado visual da coisa ... e visualmente falando não aconteceu nada


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2012 às 14:56)

trovoadas disse:


> Incrível é a região de Faro já ter ultrapassado a média para este mês! Neste 2 episódios saiu claramente beneficiada.
> O mesmo não se passa com muitas outras regiões. No geral e a nível do Algarve penso que se anda a metade da média neste momento, mas parece que ainda haverá mais...



Convenhamos que até então, Faro era a região onde este ano menos precipitação tinha ocorrido.
79,4mm entre Janeiro e Agosto.
Setembro esteve sem dados, mas pelo que aqui foi relatado, no máximo deverão ter caído uns 5mm.

Chegou finalmente a altura de recuperar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2012 às 15:17)

Por aqui, pelas 12h45m caiu mais uma forte chuvada. Neste momento, sigo com 24 mm acumulados, agora vai brilhando o sol entre as nuvens. Estranho, é o vento esperava um pouco mais mas tem sido sempre fraco ou nulo, mesmo quando chove. 

Ja levo 52 mm acumulados este mês.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2012 às 16:41)

jmackworks disse:


> chover ? choveu sim , mas nada de especial ... como fotografo prefiro o lado visual da coisa ... e visualmente falando não aconteceu nada



Hoje provavelmente já não vai haver nada, a não ser fotografias nocturnas. Atenção que os aguaceiros fortes e as trovoadas não tardarão a entrar. Esta calma é aparente.


----------



## Stormm (24 Out 2012 às 17:29)

Boas, por aqui, por volta das 8h40 choveu torrencialmente como á muito não me recordava! Desde aí, voltou a chover mais fraco até perto da hora de almoço.
Até agora sigo com Sol e algumas nuvens a Norte e a Sul.
Será que é só o Litoral e Interior que vai ser brindado com Aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas esta madrugada/amanhã?

Vendo agora o satélite não me parece nada de relevante...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 18:16)

Boa tarde, sigo somente com 15,7 mm aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe, enquanto Faro segue com 24,4 mm acumulados no dia de hoje.

o que posso dizer relativamente ao dia de hoje é que está de acordo com os modelos e com as minhas expectativas, esperava era trovoada !


----------



## Gerofil (24 Out 2012 às 18:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,3 ºC (16h20)
Temperatura mínima = 16,5 ºC (11h13) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Out 2012 às 19:17)

Actuais, 15.7ºC - 1008 hPa - Periodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros tendo estado encoberto durante a manhã, periodo no qual a precipitação foi mais intensa.


----------



## Stormm (24 Out 2012 às 20:05)

Torna a chover por aqui, embora ainda sem sinal de trovoada ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2012 às 20:23)

Que bela chuvada que está caindo agora. Em Faro caíram mais 5 mm e aumenta o acumulado para 29.4 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2012 às 20:43)

Dados de hoje:

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
actual: 17.6ºC

Precipitação: 28 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2012 às 20:50)

Litoral com trovoada para o interior norte ser premiado esta noite também  16,7ºC e 87% HR com vento moderado.

8,1mm acumulados hoje. Máxima de 21,1ºC e mínima de 14,4ºC. Rajada máxima de 54 km/h.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2012 às 22:31)

Bom quando chove é a sério! 
À pouco caiu um aguaceiro curto mas muito forte por aqui.
Por volta das 19h30 apanhei um aguaceiro diluviano na zona do estádio Algarve. A N125-4 parecia um mar!
Há muita instabilidade na atmosfera. Vamos ver o que nos espera nas próximas horas.


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2012 às 23:08)

Por hoje 28.2mm, total de Outubro vai em 53.8mm 

Não estou bem a ver qual a média para esta zona no mês de outubro, mas no ano passado acumulei 89.2mm, 35.5mm num só dia(dia 26), também foi mais frio, se calhar ainda se chega lá.

E faz hoje um ano desde que a parte da frente do Aeroporto de Faro tombou com o vento.


----------



## jmackworks (25 Out 2012 às 02:39)

Aqui por Évora tudo calminho ... até se conseguem ver as estrelas ... que pobreza ...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2012 às 08:02)

Noite calma por aqui e não parece vir a mudar tão rapidamente, dado que a última instabilidade se dissipou já no interior e a depressão começa a rodar, veremos 
Por agora pressão em descida, vento forte e 15,0ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite também foi muito calma, com apenas *0,4mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado, com muitos cumulus a W, com 19,7ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2012 às 09:34)

Por aqui, também noite calma, caiu um pequeno aguaceiro há momentos, que rendeu 1 mm. A ver, o que o dia nos reserva, trovoada nem as vi a ver se ainda as vejo.


----------



## sielwolf (25 Out 2012 às 09:38)

Grande carga de água por Monchique há cerca de 15 min.
Céu completamente encoberto e algum nevoeiro na serra


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Out 2012 às 09:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Noite calma por aqui e não parece vir a mudar tão rapidamente, dado que a última instabilidade se dissipou já no interior e a depressão começa a rodar, veremos
> Por agora pressão em descida, vento forte e 15,0ºC.



1005 hPa - Tmin. 13.3ºC
Encoberto e pelo satelite...as perspectivas são animadoras!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2012 às 10:09)

Aguaceiro forte no norte da cidade pelas 9:30. Na minha estação a sul 0mm.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2012 às 10:44)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte agora mesmo em Lagoa, acompanhado de rajadas na ordem dos 45km/h e alguns trovões! 
O rainrate máximo no Sitio das Fontes foi de 82,2mm/h, e com este aguaceiro, o acumulado já subiu para os *6,4mm*.


----------



## vagas (25 Out 2012 às 11:14)

Aqui por montemor neste momento chuva torrencial com vento forte


----------



## redragon (25 Out 2012 às 11:16)

por aqui so uma pancada por volta das 10h. espera-se uma tarde animada!!! ihihih


----------



## amando96 (25 Out 2012 às 11:52)

Tenho até ao momento 6.2mm, rajada máxima de 61.9km/h 

Há por aqui umas gaivotas a passear, o mar deve estar mesmo mal para virem dar uma volta à serra


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2012 às 11:55)

Existe um conjunto de células que me parece com bom desenvolvimento vertical, que estão a caminho da região entre Portimão e Olhão.
Vamos a ver o que acontece ..... pelo menos o céu está com muito bom aspecto !


----------



## jmackworks (25 Out 2012 às 12:06)

durante momentos chuva torrencial em Évora acompanhada de rajadas de vento forte , e alguns trovões . agora chove moderadamente ... os trovões já se foram ...


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2012 às 12:08)

mais uma rega... hoje até nem tem chovido muito... 3,2mm


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2012 às 12:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Caiu um aguaceiro forte agora mesmo em Lagoa, acompanhado de rajadas na ordem dos 45km/h e alguns trovões!
> O rainrate máximo no Sitio das Fontes foi de 82,2mm/h, e com este aguaceiro, o acumulado já subiu para os *6,4mm*.



Esse aguaceiro rendeu *14,6mm* na EMA de Portimão. (Precipitação acumulada por essa estação entre as 10h e as 11h).


----------



## GoN_dC (25 Out 2012 às 12:25)

Esta noite por volta das 3h da manhã caiu um belo aguaceiro em Portimão com alguma trovoada à mistura. Era bem visivel a célula "vermelhinha" no radar e não me admirava que tivessem caido mais de 10/15mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2012 às 14:26)

redragon disse:


> por aqui so uma pancada por volta das 10h. espera-se uma tarde animada!!! ihihih



Aí por Elvas deve ter sido bem animado nestas últimas horas. Aqui por Portalegre, a linha de instabilidade dividiu se em dois, e lá levei com a menor chuva a ver o negro a passar ao lado. Típico 

15,6ºC e 99% HR. Rajada máxima de 54 km/h aquando de um aguaceiro.


----------



## redragon (25 Out 2012 às 14:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aí por Elvas deve ter sido bem animado nestas últimas horas. Aqui por Portalegre, a linha de instabilidade dividiu se em dois, e lá levei com a menor chuva a ver o negro a passar ao lado. Típico
> 
> 15,6ºC e 99% HR. Rajada máxima de 54 km/h aquando de um aguaceiro.



É verdade! Tivemos aqui hora e meia de chuva bem forte! Bela rega! agora já passou e n me parece que nas próximas hras venha mais alguma coisa de significativo.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2012 às 14:54)

Não parece mesmo. Aqui está um aguaceiro a rasar. 41 km/h de Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2012 às 15:21)

Boas, por aqui, manhã com céu nublado com chuva moderada ao fim da manhã. Neste momento, céu nublado e não chove.

Levo 5 mm acumulados hoje. A precipitação é vê-la toda a fugir para a província de Cádiz, algumas localidades tanto hoje como ontem registam cerca de 60 mm ou mais.


----------



## amando96 (25 Out 2012 às 15:34)

Vi logo que as células a sul não iam descarregar grande coisa por cá e iam a Espanha...

9.7mm até ao momento


----------



## jmackworks (25 Out 2012 às 16:10)

amando96 disse:


> Vi logo que as células a sul não iam descarregar grande coisa por cá e iam a Espanha...
> 
> 9.7mm até ao momento




é ... tudo calmo por évora, pelo radar parece que ainda pode haver qualquer coisa ...


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2012 às 16:12)

Deve estar a chover bem por Olhão, Fuzeta... está uma enorme trovoada a leste daqui... tempo quase negro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2012 às 17:01)

Agreste disse:


> Deve estar a chover bem por Olhão, Fuzeta... está uma enorme trovoada a leste daqui... tempo quase negro...



Umas pingas nada mais. Passou a sul daqui, ainda deu para ouvir umas bombas. Mais outra, que passou ao lado.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2012 às 17:08)

Sunshine... já podem ir à feira descansados que já não torna a chover...


----------



## jmackworks (25 Out 2012 às 17:14)

aqui começaram a cair umas pingas e ouvem-se trovões de tempos a tempos ...


----------



## jmackworks (25 Out 2012 às 17:20)

então e para hoje à noite em termos de trovoada alguém me dá uma previsão ?


----------



## trepkos (25 Out 2012 às 18:15)

Alguém sabe de algum tornado ocorrido na zona de Évora? Para esses lados a coisa estava literalmente preta. Foi noticiado na Sic Noticias.


----------



## Mix (25 Out 2012 às 18:15)

Parece que ouve um tornado hoje, entre em Arraiolos e Évora.....


----------



## trepkos (25 Out 2012 às 18:19)

Reparem no ponto vermelho a sudeste de Évora. Parece que se desloca para a zona de Reguengos.

Se sempre foi essa a célula que vi e que provocou o tornado na zona de Arraiolos, parece ter um movimento um pouco errático.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2012 às 18:20)

Enquanto há tornados por aí, aqui este evento foi um fiasco, mesmo a sério. Por acaso vi a célula que provocou o tornado em Castelo Branco, estava muito negra.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14596765/Meteo/25-10-12/IMG_20121025_151709.jpg

3 mm hoje devido a um ou dois aguaceiros. Agora vai passando tudo a Sul, céu nublado com 16,3ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2012 às 18:23)

Não estarás a fazer confusão com o de Castelo Branco?


----------



## trepkos (25 Out 2012 às 18:25)

Agreste disse:


> Não estarás a fazer confusão com o de Castelo Branco?



Não. São tornados distintos.


----------



## jmackworks (25 Out 2012 às 18:46)

hum eu sou de Évora e não ocorreu nada de especial ... que eu desse por isso


----------



## trepkos (25 Out 2012 às 20:06)

trepkos disse:


> Reparem no ponto vermelho a sudeste de Évora. Parece que se desloca para a zona de Reguengos.
> 
> Se sempre foi essa a célula que vi e que provocou o tornado na zona de Arraiolos, parece ter um movimento um pouco errático.



Deu na Sic Noticias. Tornado em zona rural na zona de Arraiolos/igrejinha. Danos materais numas casas em anexo e árvores caídas. Mas foi perto das 2 e 30 da tarde.


----------



## David sf (25 Out 2012 às 20:41)

> *Rajadas fortes de vento arrancam mais de 100 árvores em Arraiolos*
> 
> Armando Oliveira, vereador da Câmara de Arraiolos com a tutela da Protecção Civil, explicou à agência Lusa que o fenómeno meteorológico, que não causou danos pessoais, aconteceu “por volta das 13h”, perto da localidade de Igrejinha, em direcção a Azaruja (Évora).
> 
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/Local/rajadas...ncam-mais-de-100-arvores-em-arraiolos-1568839


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2012 às 21:49)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia foi uma quase total desilusão com somente 5,3 mm em Santa Bárbara de Nexe, enquanto que Faro segue 6,2 mm, o radar era algo enganador, parecia sempre mais chuva do que aquilo que realmente era !


----------



## amando96 (25 Out 2012 às 21:56)

Aqui também não foi grande coisa, 9.2mm, melhor que nada.

Está uma célula em desenvolvimento a Este com bastante atividade eléctrica


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2012 às 22:10)

Bom temos tido azar com os eventos...não falo de fenómenos extremos como já ocorreu hoje em algumas zonas do país mas sim de precipitação. Falta-nos precipitação mais consistente! 
Tirando Domingo em que só algumas zonas do litoral tiveram bastante precipitação e ontem, só temos tido trocos. Para já não está nada mau mas já podíamos ter bem mais não fosse tudo resolver cortar para Espanha.

Bem esta tarde passou uma boa célula a Norte de onde estava, vinha da zona do pico do Mú e cortou no sentido sudoeste/Nordeste. Tinha alguma actividade eléctrica e ainda deu para ver umas boas descargas com umas boas "bombas" . De resto foi um dia bastante calmo com um forte aguaceiro pelas 11 da manhã e outro por volta da 13 da tarde. Esta última célula apenas deixou um aguaceiro moderado pois passou ao lado.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2012 às 22:32)

Chuviscou por aqui já de uma célula moribunda. Chegam aqui desfazem se...
14,5ºC e 99% HR.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14596765/Meteo/25-10-12/DSC01932.JPG
Cumulus por cá.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2012 às 22:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom temos tido azar com os eventos...não falo de fenómenos extremos como já ocorreu hoje em algumas zonas do país mas sim de precipitação. Falta-nos precipitação mais consistente!
> Tirando Domingo em que só algumas zonas do litoral tiveram bastante precipitação e ontem, só temos tido trocos. Para já não está nada mau mas já podíamos ter bem mais não fosse tudo resolver cortar para Espanha.
> 
> Bem esta tarde passou uma boa célula a Norte de onde estava, vinha da zona do pico do Mú e cortou no sentido sudoeste/Nordeste. Tinha alguma actividade eléctrica e ainda deu para ver umas boas descargas com umas boas "bombas" . De resto foi um dia bastante calmo com um forte aguaceiro pelas 11 da manhã e outro por volta da 13 da tarde. Esta última célula apenas deixou um aguaceiro moderado pois passou ao lado.



Hoje, foi um dia de desilusão, a maioria da actividade passou toda a sul. Basta, consultar-mos os dados da província de Cádiz, em que a precipitação foi acima de 30 mm e em Medina Sidonia caiu só hoje 107.2 mm até às 20 horas de hoje, ontem em Barbate junto ao litoral a sul de Cádiz teve 72 mm, hoje a Serra de Aracena teve cerca de 50 mm, coisa bem longe do que choveu pelo Caldeirão.

Para a semana, também é essa zona que vai levar com mais precipitação.

Por aqui, só tive 5 mm, o que faz neste evento um total de 33 mm, esperava bem mais que isto.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2012 às 22:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,0 ºC (16h00)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 14,8 ºC (04h33) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Tempo muito instável, com ocorrência de vários períodos de chuva/aguaceiros, alternando com períodos de sol.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2012 às 00:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje, foi um dia de desilusão, a maioria da actividade passou toda a sul. Basta, consultar-mos os dados da província de Cádiz, em que a precipitação foi acima de 30 mm e em Medina Sidonia caiu só hoje 107.2 mm até às 20 horas de hoje, ontem em Barbate junto ao litoral a sul de Cádiz teve 72 mm, hoje a Serra de Aracena teve cerca de 50 mm, coisa bem longe do que choveu pelo Caldeirão.
> 
> Para a semana, também é essa zona que vai levar com mais precipitação.
> 
> Por aqui, só tive 5 mm, o que faz neste evento um total de 33 mm, esperava bem mais que isto.



Pois o meu "lamento" vem do que esses valores confirmam. Já agora obrigado por  postares aqui esses valores e confirmares o que tinha em ideia (apenas pelas imagens de radar). No evento passado já tinha sido algo parecido agora volta a ser o mesmo e poderá tornar a repetir-se p'ra semana. 
Novembro e Dezembro têm de trazer muito mais chuva do que isto. Neste momento os aquíferos ainda estão em fase descendente e inicia-se agora, a partir deste meses, o processo de recuperação.


----------



## jmackworks (26 Out 2012 às 00:04)

nada de nada ... que tristeza ...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2012 às 00:34)

Penso que a maior parte das regiões excluindo Faro ( a precipitação do aeroporto de Faro está completamente errado ) e Sagres, que estão na média ou ligeiramente acima da média para este mês, todo o restante do Algarve deve andar na zona dos 40 mm de precipitação este mês penso eu ....

Se alguém tiver os dados de várias estações cujos dados sejam viáveis agradecia.

Mesmo a norte e centro penso que este evento, excepto muito localmente terá sido bastante fraco ....

Creio que este mês na maior parte das regiões estará no máximo na média não ???


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2012 às 11:34)

Boas, por aqui, de manhã choveu de forma fraca que rendeu 2 mm, neste momento, vai brilhando o sol entre as nuvens.

Ontem, a província de Cádiz teve precipitações bastante fortes em algumas localidades:

Vejer de la Frontera: 161.4 mm
Medina Sidonia: 108.8 mm
San Fernando: 34.9 mm
Barbate: 25.8 mm
Cádiz: 22.5 mm

Hoje está o meu blog em destaque no *Sapo Blogs*.


----------



## jmackworks (26 Out 2012 às 14:35)

Chove torrencialmente em Évora


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2012 às 14:42)

Aqui apenas choveu de manhã. Muita célula a passar ao lado enquanto o IM tem o radar em manutenção.

16,7ºC e 97% com uns míseros 2,3mm.


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2012 às 16:40)

Final de tarde agradável com bastante sol. Apenas alguns altoestratos translúcidos muito esfarrapados...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2012 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,

O dia amanheceu com alguma chuva por cá, que rendeu mais uns *1,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes. A partir do meio da manhã o céu passou a parcialmente nublado e ten estado agradável agora. A máxima subiu aos *22,7ºC* e neste momento sigo com 21ºC e vento moderado de W.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2012 às 17:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,6 ºC (15h36)
Temperatura mínima = 14,1 ºC (07h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1002 hPa

*Acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica ao longo do dia de hoje; tempo muito instável, com ocorrência de vários períodos de chuva/aguaceiros, alternando com períodos de sol, tal como ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 8,8 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2012 às 17:18)

Levantou-se uma certa besaranha... alguns cúmulos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2012 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, foi uma manhã nublada com alguma chuva fraca, à tarde imperou o sol.

Máxima: 20.9ºC
mínima: 15.9ºC
actual: 17.6ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2012 às 21:32)

Aqui por Silves volta a chover, de forma fraca, neste momento.


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2012 às 22:36)

Inesperado aguaceiro em Faro também...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2012 às 22:54)

Agreste disse:


> Inesperado aguaceiro em Faro também...



Aqui também caiu e nem dei conta.


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2012 às 23:49)

Parece que há trovoada em Aljezur... dizem-me que está a chover...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2012 às 23:57)

Agreste disse:


> Parece que há trovoada em Aljezur... dizem-me que está a chover...



Será o último fôlego desta depressão... 
Aqui de Silves ainda não consigo vislumbrar nenhuns clarões a W.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2012 às 00:19)

Aqui em Silves já se nota a aproximação da célula que está a aproximar-se vinda de Aljezur. O céu está muito porreiro, estrelado a Sul, mas com umas nuvens carregadas a virem de W-NW.

PS: Em observação às nuvens que se aproximam, acabei de ver, a Sul de Silves, um dos meteoritos mais brilhantes e maiores que vi em quase toda a minha vida! Alguém mais viu?


----------



## Agreste (27 Out 2012 às 16:39)

Dia ameno com vários cúmulos. Algum vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2012 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC
actual: 17.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2012 às 23:57)

Vento forte a muito forte de NE com rajada máxima de 66 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2012 às 01:32)

Já tive 70 km/h. E agora uma foto por cá 





12,8ºC e 53% com 64 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2012 às 02:41)

O vento continua muito forte, com média de 43,2 km/h no IM e rajada máxima de 73 km/h por aqui. 11,0ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2012 às 22:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 7,2 ºC (07h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Ontem, Domingo = Temperatura máxima de 20,1 ºC (15h19, h. Verão)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = *7,2 ºC* (dia 28).


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2012 às 22:26)

Daqui a pouco até o litoral me passa em temperatura  Vento constante moderado de NE, 10,3ºC em subida.


----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2012 às 23:35)

Dia de sol mas fresco por causa do vento. Algumas nuvens dispersas da parte da tarde. Aqui junto ao mar não se nota tanto o frio como eventualmente noutras partes. 14.5ºC agora.


----------



## thunder_chaser (29 Out 2012 às 02:29)

neste momento 7 graus em Beja city.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2012 às 16:00)

7,5mm acumulados em Sagres, na última hora.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2012 às 18:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (13h53)
Temperatura mínima = 7,4 ºC (07h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2012 às 19:28)

AnDré disse:


> 7,5mm acumulados em Sagres, na última hora.



Pelos vistos passou por lá uma célula "microscópica" 
Por aqui só algum alguns chuviscos muito fracos que nem dão para molhar o chão.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2012 às 19:53)

O radar do IM aqui engana e imenso  13,8ºC e 57% HR com vento moderado. Chuva nada ainda.


----------



## amando96 (29 Out 2012 às 19:57)

Já pingou um pouco.
Temperatura a baixar devagar, 15.3ºC


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2012 às 20:18)

Parece que a chuva está a preparar-se para apanhar o comboio para Espanha


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2012 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e sem chuva até ao momento.

Máxima: 18.9ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC
actual: 15.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2012 às 21:00)

Chuva fraca/chuvisco, com 11,4ºC e 80%. 0,3mm. 31 km/h.

Máxima de 16,8ºC e mínima de 9,5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2012 às 23:29)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia que começou pouco nublado, a tarde já teve muitas nuvens, e agora já choveu um pouco há uns minutos atrás.

Sigo com *0,8mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, e é possível que ainda acumule mais um pouco...

A máxima do dia foi de *18,8ºC* e a mínima foi de *8,2ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com 15,5ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## dASk (29 Out 2012 às 23:53)

Impressionante o vazio de precipitação visível pelo radar do IM na serra de caldeirão! é msm difícil de chover la.. lol


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2012 às 00:00)

Noite tranquila mas a aguardar umas 2-3 horas de precipitação fraca...


----------



## dASk (30 Out 2012 às 00:00)

Que chova bem agora que Sábado vou para Giões no concelho de Alcoutim e queria ver a minha ribeira do vascão com uma bela cheia, isto se sábado também nos sair alguma coisa de geito na lotaria.. mas acho que ainda tinha que chover muito para que isso fosse possivel..


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2012 às 00:12)

dASk disse:


> Que chova bem agora que Sábado vou para Giões no concelho de Alcoutim e queria ver a minha ribeira do vascão com uma bela cheia, isto se sábado também nos sair alguma coisa de geito na lotaria.. mas acho que ainda tinha que chover muito para que isso fosse possivel..



*- 2010 -*


----------



## dASk (30 Out 2012 às 00:29)

eu também tenho de 2010! mas junto á ponte romana na ligação giões-via glória, esta última já no conhcelho de mértola! Essa é na nacional que liga VRSA a Mértola!  essa ponte estremece bastante :P


----------



## trovoadas (30 Out 2012 às 00:40)

dASk disse:


> Impressionante o vazio de precipitação visível pelo radar do IM na serra de caldeirão! é msm difícil de chover la.. lol



Confesso que cheguei a pensar que iria chover algo de jeito esta noite pois a imagem de radar parecia que se estava a compor, mas chega aqui e esfuma-se. Aliás penso que a actual imagem do radar nem corresponde à realidade...

Quanto à ribeira do Vascão ainda tem de chover muito! Assim por alto estimo que tivesse de cair aí uns 100 mm nos próximos dias na sua bacia hidrográfica para que corresse no máximo um fio e água.
Acho que grande parte do pessoal não faz ideia do quão pouco tem chovido na "serra do Caldeirão".


----------



## dASk (30 Out 2012 às 00:41)

já agora a ponte é esta! se a camara não tinha a data errada essa foi tirada em Jan de 2010


----------



## vitoreis (30 Out 2012 às 00:50)

Chove moderadamente em Faro!


----------



## thunder_chaser (30 Out 2012 às 02:54)

neste momento Beja com chuva moderada a forte desde as 2:15. 14ºC


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2012 às 08:06)

Bom dia, por aqui a noite não teve chuva forte como era de prever mas rendeu 10,7 mm, o que permitiu atingir a média do mês (comparando com Faro) !


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2012 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de alguma chuva fraca, acumulando *5,4mm *no Sitio das Fontes e *8mm* em Silves.

Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado, vão caindo algumas pingas de forma fraca e a temperatura está nos 15,8ºC.


----------



## redragon (30 Out 2012 às 13:54)

hj durante a noite e madrugada cerca de 29 mm em Elvas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Out 2012 às 15:08)

Boas,

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui vai chuvendo de forma regular e moderada desde ontem...quase sem parar! Rica agua que cai!!

Já há algumas inundações devido a picos mais fortes da precipitação e da maré alta.

  E vendo o radar é para continuar!!

EDIT:

Parece que alguem postou esta imagem no Facebook cuja autoria me é desconhecida deste evento sobre o rio Guadiana por volta das 14h:






Imagem retirada do Forum Meteoiberia.

Fica o registo destas Trombas.

Uma pérola!!


----------



## Stormm (30 Out 2012 às 16:55)

Apesar da imagem não ser sua, boa captura amigo Tornado! Imagens dessas são sempre interessantes e animadoras!
Por aqui tem levado o dia todo a chover de forma fraca com algum vento e temperatura a rondar os 17ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2012 às 19:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade no final da tarde. Chuva, no geral fraca a moderada.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima/actual: 13.4ºC

Precipitação: 11 mm


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2012 às 19:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,0 ºC (12h27)
Temperatura mínima = 11,6 ºC (05h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1000 hPa

*Notável descida da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## ecobcg (30 Out 2012 às 23:03)

A noite segue fria por cá, com *9,7ºC* no Sitio das Fontes neste momento, 97% de humidade e sem vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2012 às 12:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, sigo com 17.1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2012 às 16:17)

Mínima de 7,1ºC por cá. Agora 14,1ºC com 69% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2012 às 19:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. A mínima ficou-se abaixo dos 10ºC.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 9.6ºC
actual: 15.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2012 às 00:35)

Estremoz:

Dados de ontem (31 de Outubro)

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (11h59)
Temperatura mínima = 8,5 ºC (07h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,1 ºC (dia 8); Temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2012 às 12:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. A mínima ficou-se abaixo dos 10ºC.
> 
> Máxima: 18.2ºC
> mínima: 9.6ºC
> actual: 15.8ºC



Para acrescentar, que o mês acabou com chuva e acumulei ainda 1 mm.


----------

